# 1st cold smoke with Cheese



## talls6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
A couple days ago, I purchased an AMNPTS with the main intent of cold smoking.  When the opportunity presented itself to try it out I figured I would give Cheese a go. It was a lovely cloudy 62 degree evening after an all day rain. I had an 8oz block of Mozzerella and an 8oz block of Sharp Cheddar.  I chunked them into 4 pieces each, Fired up the AMNPTS with the Peach Pellet blend that came with my purchase.  I used my Home made Mini-WSM for the smoking vessel.  I rotated each block 1/4 turn every half hour or so.    I took the cheese off after 2hrs and 45 minutes. I was pleased with how it looked and smelled.  Now I have to be patient to let it mellow for 3-4 weeks.  I will be vacu-sealing it tonight.  I was a bit concerned as there was a bit more smoke from the tube than I was anticipating.  Not sure if that was due to too much airflow?  Thanks for checking in.  Comments and Critiques are welcome. 

Darren














Cheese 1.jpg



__ talls6
__ Jun 12, 2015


















Cheese 2.jpg



__ talls6
__ Jun 12, 2015


















Cheese 3.jpg



__ talls6
__ Jun 12, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks good! The tube does put out more smoke. I would recommend a mailbox mod.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159801/the-mailbox-mini-mod


----------



## pawpaw16 (Jun 12, 2015)

Noticed in the mailbox mod link there was a shut off valve on his smoker.

Can you or someone answer a few questions I have about the shut off valve?

1. Is this valve used to control the amount of smoke going into the smoker?

2. Why control the amount of smoke?

3. If on rolling the amount of smoke, does it cause the AMNPTS to burn out or slow down on the burning process?


----------



## gary s (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Cheese

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 12, 2015)

PawPaw16 said:


> Noticed in the mailbox mod link there was a shut off valve on his smoker.
> 
> Can you or someone answer a few questions I have about the shut off valve?
> 
> ...


They valves are for controlling temps during hot smokes. They also are used as shown for piping in smoke. I leave all the vents wide open when could smoking in the mini-wsm.


----------



## pawpaw16 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## talls6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you Dirtsailor and Gary for the Comments.  I will post the final results in a few weeks when I actually cut the cheese.....wait, no.....For now, I need to figure out what I am going to smoke this weekend.
Darren


----------



## talls6 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I was able to control myself and wait for almost 4 weeks to open my first smoked cheese batch up. I was very please with the results.  A very nice smoke flavor throughout both the Mozzarella and Cheddar.  I found that it was better to let the cheeses breathe for about a half hour before slicing and serving.  I gave out samples to family and co-workers to try and the overall response was very positive.  I will definately be doing this again, but with larger blocks and more per batch this time.  Here are the picture of the small blocks as they came out of the cryo-vac bags.  

These 2 pictures of the cheddar.  Very smooth smoky flavor.  I used it in a Tator Tot Hotdish, yes I am from Minnesota, and the in-laws and kids loved it.












Cheese 2.jpg



__ talls6
__ Jul 10, 2015


















Cheese 1.jpg



__ talls6
__ Jul 10, 2015






This is the Mozzerella.  I think I may have left this one on the smoke just a bit to long.  The smoke was a bit more pronounced.  It went very well shredded on a pizza.  













Cheese 3.jpg



__ talls6
__ Jul 10, 2015






Thanks for Checking in.
Darren


----------



## jcollins (Jul 10, 2015)

looks good i need to smoke some cheese...


----------

